# what a scruffy little face



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

it is almost 2 weeks now since she got bathe . .my darling wildfire/tasmanian devil got spayed last wednesday and I wished I had bathe her the day before surgery . . .last night my huge package of new clips arrived so I can get them uploaded on my website and I was so enjoying sorting them out and trying them on that I thought what the heck . . . who cares if SeRi has a scruffy face :blush:. . . she is still so adorable as can be . .her hair isn't as soft right now as you can see, but she proudly shows off her new claw clamps and her tictac clips . . .my girls have been enjoying their pink and blue clamps I thought it is time to expand to more colors :w00t: . . . SeRi gives all her paws up for a wonderful hair accessories ensemble :aktion033:

this is SeRi at her best (yeah right :HistericalSmiley . . enjoy!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww SeRi looks too cute with her hair accessories and she looks to be recovering very well from her surgery.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Seri is beautiful no matter what! Hope she is recovering well from her spay!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Johita said:


> Awww SeRi looks too cute with her hair accessories and she looks to be recovering very well from her surgery.


yes she is doing fine . .she got a certificate of bravery from her vet for being so well behaved during the entire process :blush:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

BaileyandMe said:


> Seri is beautiful no matter what! Hope she is recovering well from her spay!


 
she was dying to be her usual wild self the next day but I held her back and confined her in a box :HistericalSmiley: the second day she already jumped out of it . . .:w00t: there is no stopping her as she seems to have a mind of her own :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she doesnt even look scruffy !! she looks adorable n i think those orange clips n bows look adorable !!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

SeRi cute no matter what.. I love the orange..


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, she is so beatiful and not scruffy one bit! She looks like she's getting ready for Halloween!:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

SeRi may be a little rough around the edges right now, but inside she is a little ball of sweet fluff!  When London had her topknot, I used to love both of those clip styles.

I'm so glad SeRi is doing well after her spay, and hopefully she will not get into any mischief before you're able to bathe her again! LOL


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such cute pics of Seri!!:wub::wub:
i love using those little claw clips too!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Seri looks adorable scruffy:wub: How's she feeling


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Des, she is cute no matter what and the clips are darling! I'm loving the orange this summer in everything!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> SeRi cute no matter what.. I love the orange..


thanks for your sweet compliments . .I took a picture of her on my iphone so they are not as clear . .she is actually wearing red clamps with matching red tictacs :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Purple-peep said:


> OMG, she is so beatiful and not scruffy one bit! She looks like she's getting ready for Halloween!:wub:


Anne, I think she will be but for now her hairpieces are actually RED :w00t: . .I bet you are excited for Effie's arrival . . .:chili:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> SeRi may be a little rough around the edges right now, but inside she is a little ball of sweet fluff!  When London had her topknot, I used to love both of those clip styles.
> 
> I'm so glad SeRi is doing well after her spay, and hopefully she will not get into any mischief before you're able to bathe her again! LOL


oh after the 3rd day i could no longer hold off her playing . .she can already jump out of this little box I created for her :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> awww Seri looks adorable scruffy:wub: How's she feeling


She is doing very well Paula . .in fact she already wanted to rough play the very next day but I held her back for another day :blush:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I only see an adorable face! :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she really has the most gorgeous face


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It wouldn't matter how long that girl had to go without a bath, she'd still be beautiful. I'm glad she's doing so well. She's one cute pup!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That Seri is gorgeous no matter what!! I can't wait to get my tic tac clips!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful little sweetheart. 
When I looked at the photo & read "orange" I only saw red---and then I thought "time to get that cataract surgery because I am seeing red (literally I mean). Glad you corrected and I don't have to rush in for the surgery!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

princessre said:


> That Seri is gorgeous no matter what!! I can't wait to get my tic tac clips!!


 
you are too kind Sophia . . hubby promised to finish up tonight . . .he better :w00t: . .you will love the tictacs . . .I am already smitten over them :wub:


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Awwwww! look at that sweet little face. i love those colors


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Des- your little SeRi is just the *prettiest* little thing- bath or no bath. I love the orange clips too!


----------

